# who to sell the Gold to?



## goldguy24 (May 15, 2015)

Hi, I am new and im very sorry if this question has been answered.
I own a business in an area of my city where people bring in gold to sell so I would like to get into that business.
I am going to purchase a gold tester called Auracle ATG2 so if you have any input on that item please provide.
Also, when I buy the gold, who do I sell it to in order to make the money? I read online I would sell it to refineries and somehow landed in this forum.

Once again I dont have much knowledge in this business as you can see but any help/direction would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## nickvc (May 15, 2015)

Without a location we can't really help you.


----------



## jeneje (May 15, 2015)

goldguy24 said:


> I am going to purchase a gold tester called Auracle ATG2 so if you have any input on that item please provide.


Save your money and learn how to test gold with acid. There are plenty of information on how to test gold and other precious metals. Start by downloading CM Hoke book.

Ken


----------



## goldguy24 (May 15, 2015)

nickvc said:


> Without a location we can't really help you.



Sorry about that, Toronto Ontarion Canada


----------



## goldguy24 (May 15, 2015)

jeneje said:


> goldguy24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to purchase a gold tester called Auracle ATG2 so if you have any input on that item please provide.
> ...




Hi thanks for ur advice.
So you don't trust the digital testers?
The reason why I'm interested in the digital is because I recently took a gold chain to a professional jeweler tester and he did the acid test but still said he didn't know 100% if it was real, he just said he wasn't comfortable with the result.
So that made me think even the acid testing might not always be accurate.

Youtube the Auracle AGT2 or AGT1 and tell me what you think if you haven't seen it before.

Thanks


----------



## nickvc (May 16, 2015)

As your based in Canada our noble leader Noxx is based there it may well be worth sending him a PM.


----------



## jeneje (May 16, 2015)

goldguy24 said:


> jeneje said:
> 
> 
> > goldguy24 said:
> ...


Acid testing, if done right, is 100% accurate on gold. It does not lie. The problem is some people don't really know how to use it. Here is a link to "CM Hoke - testing precious metals" if you are going to buy and sell gold you may want to read it. 

It will tell you how to use acids for testing.

Ken


----------



## resabed01 (May 16, 2015)

goldguy24 said:


> Hi thanks for ur advice.
> So you don't trust the digital testers?
> The reason why I'm interested in the digital is because I recently took a gold chain to a professional jeweler tester and he did the acid test but still said he didn't know 100% if it was real, he just said he wasn't comfortable with the result.
> So that made me think even the acid testing might not always be accurate.



Why would you doubt the acid test and not the chain? Assuming this "professional jewelry tester" knows what he's doing and his acid is fresh, his uncertainty was his way of telling you he was not interested in what you're peddling.
Why would you think switching to a digital tester will change the result? There is lots of fake gold jewelry out there.



goldguy24 said:


> Youtube the Auracle AGT2 or AGT1 and tell me what you think if you haven't seen it before.
> 
> Thanks



You are asking elementary questions about a field which requires a certain level of experience and expertise. Tell us what business you are in now and why you choose to venture into gold buying? Seems the questions you should be asking is about your competitors and how to develop a solid business plan, how to expand and make it grow.... and so on..... Not about our opinion regarding a digital gold tester you seen on youtube.

But since you asked here's my opinion about the Auracle gold tester. I think it's a waste of money and there is more chance of error so I'll stick with the acid testing kit I paid maybe $20 for. Along with a loupe and magnet the acid test kit fits right in and I can perform hundreds of tests for very little cost.


----------



## AndyWilliams (May 16, 2015)

I buy a great deal of jewelry from people and swear by the acid tests. As mentioned, having a magnet, a loupe, and the acids means you'll almost always have a firm idea on what has been presented for sale. 

Any magnet, of decent strength, works. I happen to use one that is encased in rubber with a pull strength of 32 pounds. Here's the link to the one I use. The magnet will allow you to move through fake jewelry rather quickly. Only clasps or joints should show any signs of being magnetic. Ideally, they aren't magnetic either.

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=DX08BR-N52

For a loupe, buy one of decent quality, it's worth the investment for the amount of time you'll spend looking through that lens. The cheap knockoffs are just that, cheap. I use a belomo 10x triplet. That's sufficient for what you'll be using it for. I think it was about $30-40 USD. The loupe is for more than just reading hallmarks, though the hallmark gives you a beginning for acid testing. Look closely at scratches on the jewelry, you might be able to determine a piece is only gold-filled, just from observation. Do not blindly trust the hallmark!

http://www.belomo.us/

The acid kit mentioned is perfectly fine. You can even learn to make your own acids. That information is on this forum, but it's just as feasible to buy the kit. With most kits you get 10k, 14k, 18k, and 22k. Usually, you also get acids to test silver and platinum. The box shown in the link is one I use to store my acids, it's not big enough for all of your testing supplies, but it's a start. I found it cheaper to buy the box, the scale, and the acids separately, but at least you have an idea of about what they should cost. Note that I think the stone in that set is crap, and the scale, while not entirely accurate, is serviceable. For someone in your position, where customers come to you, I'd employ a much more accurate scale.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Precious-Metals-and-Diamond-Testing-Kit-WOODEN-BOX-for-Gold-Silver-Test-Acids-/131460328999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1e9ba56e27

I would also suggest a quality stone, either an Arkansas or a Blue Danube. Any testing stone is perfectly workable but one necessary detail is to buy a stone that can accommodate several concurrent tests. Here's an example of a size that would suit your needs. Be sure to prepare your stone before you begin using it. 

http://www.starstruckllc.com/page/SSL/PROD/SST-743?gold_testers

The final item that I recommend is gold test needles. You'll need these to ensure that your acids are still working. They provide a known comparison so that you can be confident in your acid testing. Use them when testing jewelry and you can see if the acid attacks each line to the same effect. Typically, they should be about 30 dollars for three needles, 10k, 14k, and 18k. You can decide if you want five or three. I only use three, and that has been enough for the years I've been buying jewelry. 

http://www.starstruckllc.com/page/SSL/PROD/SST-714

And finally, this link contains some reading that will help you. The gold testing.pdf is a great resource written by a pawnbroker.

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=21259&p=219367&hilit=how+to+test+jewelry#p219367


----------



## goldguy24 (May 16, 2015)

> Why would you doubt the acid test and not the chain? Assuming this "professional jewelry tester" knows what he's doing and his acid is fresh, his uncertainty was his way of telling you he was not interested in what you're peddling.
> Why would you think switching to a digital tester will change the result? There is lots of fake gold jewelry out there.



I wasnt trying to sell him the chain, i was actually trying to buy it off someone who came into my business and he was the closest jeweler to make the test.
And I just assumed the digital tester would have been more accurate because he didnt come out the back after testing and said gold or not gold, he just said he doesnt really know for sure and he wouldnt trust it.
(I watched him test it through the glass)



> You are asking elementary questions about a field which requires a certain level of experience and expertise. Tell us what business you are in now and why you choose to venture into gold buying? Seems the questions you should be asking is about your competitors and how to develop a solid business plan, how to expand and make it grow.... and so on..... Not about our opinion regarding a digital gold tester you seen on youtube.
> 
> But since you asked here's my opinion about the Auracle gold tester. I think it's a waste of money and there is more chance of error so I'll stick with the acid testing kit I paid maybe $20 for. Along with a loupe and magnet the acid test kit fits right in and I can perform hundreds of tests for very little cost.



I own a payday loan company, been in the business for about 9 years and always been offered gold but never really cared to get into the business until now.
This will just be a small add on to my business because of the high volume of people who approach me to buy gold.
And I respect your opinion as the rest of you, and now understand that acid testing is the best way.
I just questioned it because of the experience I had with that jeweler.
Thanks


----------



## goldguy24 (May 16, 2015)

AndyWilliams said:


> I buy a great deal of jewelry from people and swear by the acid tests. As mentioned, having a magnet, a loupe, and the acids means you'll almost always have a firm idea on what has been presented for sale.
> 
> Any magnet, of decent strength, works. I happen to use one that is encased in rubber with a pull strength of 32 pounds. Here's the link to the one I use. The magnet will allow you to move through fake jewelry rather quickly. Only clasps or joints should show any signs of being magnetic. Ideally, they aren't magnetic either.
> 
> ...




This is incredible help, thank you so much, I will definitely look into all this.


----------



## goldguy24 (May 16, 2015)

> Acid testing, if done right, is 100% accurate on gold. It does not lie. The problem is some people don't really know how to use it. Here is a link to "CM Hoke - testing precious metals" if you are going to buy and sell gold you may want to read it.
> 
> It will tell you how to use acids for testing.
> 
> Ken



Just downloaded the book, will be reading it very soon. Thanks!


----------



## goldguy24 (May 16, 2015)

nickvc said:


> As your based in Canada our noble leader Noxx is based there it may well be worth sending him a PM.



Hi thanks, I clicked on the "members" tab at the top right and searched for "Noxx" under the letter "N" but could not find him.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 16, 2015)

goldguy24 said:


> nickvc said:
> 
> 
> > As your based in Canada our noble leader Noxx is based there it may well be worth sending him a PM.
> ...



Here is a link to him. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2


----------



## goldguy24 (May 19, 2015)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> goldguy24 said:
> 
> 
> > nickvc said:
> ...



awesome, thanks a lot.
Sent him a pm just waiting for a reply.


----------

